# Christmas Ornament



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Not sure where I saw the first one of these sea-urchine ornaments (maybe Luna?) but they are fun to make. I bought several of the urchins down at Port A earlier in the year for 75 cents each. This will give you a good lesson on turning finials and skew control. Pretty sure the wood is bloodwood and then polished with HUT wax. 
Made a trip over to the Woodcraft on the Beltway this morning. Nice store! gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that red colored wood really sets off the urchin. How did you fasten the wood to the urchin, glue?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice--very nice !!
Linda


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

The Tender Touch,,,,,,,,,,, gb? did you back that up with your fingers as you turned or did you just really really use light pressure?

Real nice work


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What a cool project. That red wood is really nice.
You go from one extreme to the other --- massive vase to the finial. They each take patience and tool control but this piece obviously takes a very tender touch.

Nice.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....CA glue was used to glue the top and bottom onto the urchin
DL....ET and I talked about the problems/challenge using the skew the other day. I can handle these smaller finials with the skew...but larger ones, forget it! lol 
The sharper the better...I'll polish/strop the skew with 1k wet dry with oil and it works well.
Thanks for the comments....now, back to the grind! gb


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Great job Jim....

Tip: The question always comes up, where do you get the little gold eyes to put in the top to hang the ornament? We fisherman all have them....

Take a small gold Perch or Brim hook and cut the eye off about 3/8" from the end. Super glue it in the hole on top. You did remember to drill a tiny hole in the top, didn't you.....?

Keep up the good work.....

BB


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_You did remember to drill a tiny hole in the top, didn't you.....?_

*Now you tell me!!*


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful work as usual, Jim. I have a couple of the urchins to try my luck at. The holes are of a pretty rough looking size. Do you round the sea urchin holes to better facilitate the finial fit, or do you just use a lot of thick CA?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

BH...these urchins were very fragile and would probably crack/fall apart if I tried to true them up. I just turned a small tenon with enough overlap to cover the hole and used a little reg CA to glue them in the ends. Make sure to align them while glueing them....I messed up one and got it off center only to break the urchin trying to start over. gb


----------



## Sportyguy66 (May 31, 2006)

Nice Job. Galv I need to expand my horizon and try turning other things.


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

*New turner on the block*

Galvbay... since I am also in Deer Park, can you just deliver my Christmas
present to the house? :biggrin:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I always love seeing those Jim, great work! Shannon and I are making a mess of ornaments ourselves right now out of Dymondwood. I'll post some pics later. They are looking good, but not as sweet as the urchins.


----------

